# Brauche Hilfe!!!



## WallerChris (7. September 2004)

Hy Leute! Brauche mal Hilfe zum Thema Welsfang. Hab zwar schon Welse gefangen, aber hab nie einen über 5,5kg erwischt. Hab es schon mit der Grungangelei, der Posenangelei und der Spinnfischerei versucht. Hab es schon mit Würmern, Fischen, Boilies, Leber, ja sogar mit Mäusen probiert.
 Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter.

 Danke für die Hilfe schon im vorraus

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## Seadevil110 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Hallo,

Ich bin 195 cm und wiege ca. 132 kg, wobei ich extrem viel Sport mache.
Wenn ich mal ausgehe, zieht es mich immer in's Steakhouse oder in die Pizzeria;
und dann bestell ich mir immer das Feinste und Größste, eil die weil ich ja auch nicht der kleinste bin und einen entsprechenden Kohldampf habe; für die kleinen Beilagen habe ich in der Regel nichts übrig;
seit ich meine Lebensgewohnheit auf meine Zielfische umsetze, klappt's  auch mit den
Gebrüdern XXL.   NOCH FRAGEN   ????


m.f.G.  SEAD


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

hallo wallerchris!!
erstmal herzlich willkommen im board!
wo fischt du den auf wels?..wie sieht das wasser und die strukturen aus?
wie lang sitzt du an.lass mal mehr hören.
generell wenn du im raubfischforum die suchfunktion nutzt und wels eingibst kommen viele beiträge von uns wo wir schon detailiert über den welsfang geschrieben haben.
aber frag nur weiter!
lg auch aus wien
rob#h


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

hallo chris und willkommen on board! fischt du in der schottergrube in gerasdorf, nähe marchfeldkanal? mfg.#h


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*



			
				Seadevil110 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin 195 cm und wiege ca. 132 kg, wobei ich extrem viel Sport mache.
> Wenn ich mal ausgehe, zieht es mich immer in's Steakhouse oder in die Pizzeria;
> ...


;+ 
ein paradebeispiel für ein sinnlosposting,oder hab ich was nicht verstanden...
 #y  #c


----------



## Alf Stone (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Sinngemäß meint er wohl große Köder für große Fische!

Petri Alf



sorry alf,bin unabsichtlich in deinen beitrag gestossen


----------



## WallerChris (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Ich fische dort wo umgefallene Bäume und ziemlich viel verwachsen ist.
 Das Wasser ist fast immer leicht trüb, es ist dort bis max 8m tief.
 Gegenüberseite ist maximal 100m weit entfernt und dort ist Schotter.
 Am Gewässer darf man leider nur bis 23 Uhr Ansitzten.
 Welsbestand SEHR Gut:q.
 @MaHaTawaNa: Nein, mein Revier ist bei der HS Gerasdorf(dahinter), fals dir das was sagt( zufahrt über die Syringerstraße(beim Plakat vor der Brücke links Rein).
 Danke für die Hilfe Kolegen

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Sinngemäß meint er wohl große Köder für große Fische!

Petri Alf

aha,ja das macht sinn :q 

also wenn du nur bis 23 uhr fischen kannst ist das ein problem.du fangst zwar welse den ganzen tag über,aber du solltest lang dafür ansitzen.
wir machen das von fr bis so durchgehend mit bojenmontagen,da bekommst du einen oder zwei bisse,wenn es gut geht auch 5.das ist ein spot mit einer hohen konzentration an welsen,also kannst dir ausrechnen das einige stunden ansitz zu kurz sind.
wichtig ist auch das du im oberwasser bzw mittelwasser fischt.der wels raubt nach oben,auf grund gibt es viel viel weniger bisse.
meine lieblingsköder:tauwurmbündel(10-20 stk),calamare und grosse köderfische(ca 30 cm)..aiteln funzen ganz gut.die sind auch zäh und halten länger fest.
frag nur weiter.....deine spots hören sich schon gut an..


----------



## Alf Stone (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

So gern ich mal einen Wels fangen würde, aber einen Biss in drei Tagen ist ja schon echt hart und wenn ich dann noch was falsch mache, krieg ich wahrscheinlich gar keinen Biss...
Und das an einem Hotspot, das sind ja echt hart erarbeitete Fische.
Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke das ich bis auf die Oder, wo ich sehr selten hinkomme, gar keinen richtigen Hotspot bezüglich Wels kenne, werd ich wohl auf immer und ewig keinen fangen...:q  :q 

Petri Alf


----------



## WallerChris (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

@ rob
 Sonntag am späteren Nachmittag( 3Uhr) Hab ich es mit 10 Tauwürmern am 6\0 Haken bis 23Uhr probiert, aber das einzige was sich gerührt hat war mein Magen( kein einzieger zupfer vom Grund bis 50cm unter der Oberfläche). Im Juli haben wir 4 Tage Nachtangeln auf Wels abgehalten( vom Verband geführt), aber da wurden nur Zander und ein 40cm Wels gefangen( Karpfen haben auch auf jeden Köder gebissen). Hoffe ich bekomme einmal die begegnung mit einem GROßEN.
  Danke

  Mfg WallerChris


----------



## WallerChris (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

@Alf Stone: Hechte wie auf deinem Avatar sind auch nicht schlecht.

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> So gern ich mal einen Wels fangen würde, aber einen Biss in drei Tagen ist ja schon echt hart und wenn ich dann noch was falsch mache, krieg ich wahrscheinlich gar keinen Biss...
> Petri Alf



ja und was glaubs wie du weinst wenn du den einen biss versiebst
haben wir alles schon gehabt.
aber das gehört zum welsfischen..eine menge ausdauer,der richtige spot,die perfekte montage angepasst an den spot und bis zur landung alles geplant.
am besten zu zweit!


----------



## Alf Stone (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Haste recht WallerChris, mit Hechten kenn ich mich besser aus, die gehen schon jedes Jahr reichlich an den Haken. Aber wie gesagt so ein Wels ist da schon ne andere Sache...
Na mal sehen, vielleicht ist mir das Glück ja auch noch mal hold irgendwann...

Petri Alf


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

schau mal,da hab ich einen bericht für dich
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juli04_robs_wels.htm

#h


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

und noch mehr
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=22123&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35415&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35044&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=33803&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=21539&highlight=wels

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30742&highlight=wels

schmöker schmöker...da gibt es noch viel mehr zu lesen!lg#h


----------



## bine (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> .
> aber das gehört zum welsfischen..eine menge ausdauer,der richtige spot,die perfekte montage angepasst an den spot und bis zur landung alles geplant.
> am besten zu zweit!



oder einfach nur Glück: so wie ich es hatte: einen total ausgelutschen halben Tauwurm auf einem 8er Haken für eine Brasse oder sonst einfach irgendwas... Was hat darauf gebissen???? Ein Waller mit 1,13 und 13 Kilo!!!! Sprich 42 Portionen!!! Das war der wahnsinn!!! An dem ganzen See hat die ganze Nacht kein anderer Angler was gefangen!!! War am nächsten Tag in ganz Salzburg Stadtgespräch...       :m


----------



## WallerChris (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Danke für eure Hilfe.
 Werd mich mal durchlesen und dann wieder mal probieren.

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## posengucker (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Hallo Wallerchris,

herzlich willkommen an Board. Wünsch Dir mal viel Glück und Ausdauer. Wir (Rob und ich) brauchten auch 2 ganze Wochenenden, bis der erste Wels hing.

Also nicht verzagen, Montagen optimieren und warten, warten, grübeln, grübeln und dann klappt es schon mit dem 1. Waller.

Ich bin meinem 1. Waller über 1 Jahr nachgelaufen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## WallerChris (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Mit meinem ersten großen klapts hoffentlich bald.
 Hab aber schon kleine gefangen( 30-40cm, einer5,5kg beim Karpfenangeln)
 Aber Danke

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## Kai D90 (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Bine, 43 Portionen? Ihr Ösis eßt ja echt alles - Kopf, Gräten, Innereien-, oder ? :q     #g


----------



## rob (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

hehe kai..die bine kommt ja aus bayern..wir ösis machen genau eine portion aus so einem fisch:m


----------



## bine (8. September 2004)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe!!!*

@Kai
das waren wirklich 42 Scheiben. Portionen kann man es nicht nennen!!! Den Kopf hat mein grosser Rüde bekommen und der Rest des "nicht für Essen" bestimmtes (schwanz, Gräten mit Restln) haben die 3 Mädels bekommen. Sie warten natürlich immer wieder auf Fischköpfe!!!! aber leider hats dieses jahr bisher noch nicht richtig hingehauen!!! 
Übrigens arbeite ich zwar im Ösireich, bin aber gebürtige Oberbayerin und im Herzen Schwedin....na alle Klarheiten beseitigt?? ;-))))


----------

